
College CS  (NYU) vs. Online CS (Treehouse, Lynda Etc.)? - nugmanovt
I&#x27;m developing an IoT fitness startup that creates a platform for facilities to gather, analyze and generate advice upon performance data. I have no CS or data science skills but I must gain some knowledge to better communicate with co-founders. Should I take intro courses at NYU or go online?
======
edimaudo
First outline what you need to learn. From there look at the time commitment
and curriculum for both aspects and see which one would fit your schedule
better.

~~~
nugmanovt
Ok, I see. But I want to know what is more useful, efficient and applicable to
my case. I heard that college courses are much slower that online courses.
Have you went through either approach?

~~~
edimaudo
I can't reply say much about your case but since you are in a a startup go
with the online course as they would offer much more flexibility and you can
go at your own pace since you need to ramp up learning quickly.

------
volaski
CS stands for Computer Science. Online programming courses like Treehouse and
Lynda are not computer science. What you're looking for is a programming
course.

~~~
nugmanovt
Well, what do you think better suits my needs as non-technical co-founder?

~~~
cblock811
The programming courses

